# [Experiment] Windows 95 @ Oberklasse-Hardware



## HighEnd111 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Aufgrund meiner Anspielung (in der Fail-Ecke) auf Windows 95 mit Gaming-Hardware wurde ich von einem User darauf angeschrieben, ich solle mal ein Backup von 95 auf USB ziehen und an meinem PC zum Laufen bringen. Die Idee gefällt mir sehr und ich dachte, so ein Experiment könnte doch auch euch interessieren 

Die verwendete Hardware seht ihr in meiner Signatur. Ich bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt. Hoffentlich verreckt nix  Ich glaube, ich teste erst an einem entbehrlichen Celeron-PC 

Sobald es was Neues gibt, melde ich mich 

LG, HighEnd


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2014)

Wieso sollte davon was verrecken ?


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

Das könnte wirklich schwierig werden, schon wegen fehlenden SATA Treibern, ob es da welche für Windows 95 gibt weiß ich nicht.
 Das wäre schon mal Problem 1 was mir jetzt direkt einfällt.


----------



## R0D4 (16. Januar 2014)

Da geht definitiv nix kaputt. Entweder du bekommst die Komponenten angesteuert (Treiberproblematik) oder diese dümpeln einfach vor sich hin.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Januar 2014)

ich denke das wird nix.


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. Januar 2014)

Interessantes Experiment, aber mit Win 95 wird das nahezu unmöglich. Dürfte schon mit ME/2000 nicht einfach sein...

Jedenfalls solltest du mit einem Win95 Rechner nicht ins Netz.


----------



## xpSyk (16. Januar 2014)

coole Idee !  

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Computerbild-Fail-Test-Post so große Wellen schlägt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Idee ist nicht direkt von mir... dachte mir bei meinem Post nix ernstes dabei, aber ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt  Dürfte lustig werden *gaaaaanzbreitgrins*

Mal sehen wie sich 95 auf der ersten Teststufe schlagen wird, hab da mal was (älteres) vorbereitet:

- LC-Power 420 Watt NT
- Board fällt mir grad nicht ein :/ (Hat sogar noch IDE )
- Intel Celeron E3500 2x 2.7 GHz
- Gainward Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT (oder sowas ähnliches^^) 256 MB
- 4 GB DDR2-1066
Offenes System. Gestartet wird per Drahtbrücke  Das Ursprüngliche OS von dem Teil wird wahrscheinlich (Hardwarekonfig leicht umgeändert) Windows 2K/XP/ Server 2000/2008 gewesen sein. Nachdem ich rausgefunden hab, wie ich 95 backuppe, wird mal gestartet


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Januar 2014)

Das wird lustig


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

@xpSyk
 Was meinst du damit?


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Januar 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> ComputerBild did it again...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/166165-die-fail-ecke-93.html

Ab da nahm es seinen Lauf, auf Seite 96 kam dann die Idee zum Experiment


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

Achso, der Thread ist mit hier in der Rumpelkammer bisher gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## DrSin (16. Januar 2014)

Hmmm Treiber werden auch schwer zu bekommen sein. Und win9x kennt keine mehrkern cpu's. Viel Erfolg trotzdem


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Jedenfalls solltest du mit einem Win95 Rechner nicht ins Netz.


 
Wieso?  

Ich glaube, die Viren für Win95 sind schon an Altersschwäche gestorben


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Ich glaube, die Viren für Win95 sind schon an Altersschwäche gestorben



Made my day


----------



## nick9999 (16. Januar 2014)

Da bin echt gespannt ob das läuft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2014)

Gibt es noch Windows 95 Rechner am Internet?


----------



## xpSyk (16. Januar 2014)

Ja ...


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Irgendwo in Asien oder Afrika findest du bestimmt noch zwei bis drei  

Ansonsten haben die Afrikaner aber größtenteils auf Linux umgestellt, das ist gut, kostet aber nix 
(kein Scherz, in Afrika hat Linux vermutlich die größten Marktanteile)


----------



## dot (17. Januar 2014)

PS/2 Adapter fuer Maus und Tastatur da? Sonst brauchst gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (17. Januar 2014)

dot schrieb:


> PS/2 Adapter fuer Maus und Tastatur da? Sonst brauchst gar nicht anfangen.


 
Brachte Win 95 SE nicht USB 1 Support?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Brachte Win 95 SE nicht USB 1 Support?


 
Ja, USB-Treiber wurden mit Win 98 SE eingeführt  

Du brauchst also PS2-Hardware


----------



## Lexx (17. Januar 2014)

Ein Windows 98 SE läuft auf einem P45/Q9550 ohne Probleme.
Habe ich letzten Sommer aus Fadesse (und um wieder mal alte 
DOS-Spiele anzusehen) ausprobiert.

Ratsam auch, VORHER alle Sammelupdates und Treiber auf einer
FAT32-Partition abzulegen.

Und nein, in meinem Fall brauchte ich KEINE PS/2-Hardware.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, ab Win 98 SE  waren USB-Treiber an Bord  

Was Multithreading angeht:  Ich denke, es wird laufen, kann aber sein dass es nicht alle Kerne nutzen kann.  Damals wurde Multithreading ausschließlich durch Interrupts realisiert,  und ich vermute mal dass MS da nachträglich keine Änderungen mehr dran vorgenommen hat.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Januar 2014)

Der PC meiner Oma hat USB  Das gabs bereits mit Win95. (USB 1)


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Der PC meiner Oma hat USB  Das gabs bereits mit Win95. (USB 1)


 
Ja, aber erst ab der Top-Version von Win 98  waren die Treiber dafür im OS integriert.  Vorher musste man die nachinstallieren


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Januar 2014)

@HighEnd111
Aber erst bei der A oder B Version von Windows 95 und dann fehlerhaft und ob die von Anfang an dabei waren weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Januar 2014)

Zur Not hab ich glaub noch ne PS2-Tasta rumliegen, das reicht zum steuern  Und wenn alle Stricke reißen hab ich im hintersten Loch der Abstellkammer noch nen PS2/USB-Converter


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich am Samstag die HDD holen, aber da kam mir was besseres und wichtigeres dazwischen: Ein Besuch von meinem Bruder  Ich schau, was ich machen kann, aber vor nächster Woche wird wohl nix gehen. Müsst euch halt noch gedulden  Dadurch steigt wenigstens die Spannung ^^

Ich bin übrigens mindestens genau so scharf auf die Ergebnisse wie ihr


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Januar 2014)

Es läuft sogar DOS 6.11 mit Windows 3.11 f.W. auf einem X58 Core i7 System.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Januar 2014)

^^ Genial


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. Januar 2014)

Und die Spannung steigt weiter.....


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Januar 2014)

Kam noch nicht an die Festplatte, mir fehlte bisher jede Gelegenheit :/

Ich bin auch mal gespannt... ich glaub, das wird ne ganz witzige Sache


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2014)

DOS 6.22/ Windows 3.11 f.W. mit USB Support/ Benchmark/ ... auf ein AMD Athlon 2800+ System/ Core i7 X58 System mit SSD (wer Happy Hardcore/ Techno nicht mag --> Ton ausschalten)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHY_jZApfWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> DOS 6.22/ Windows 3.11 f.W. mit USB Support/ Benchmark/ ... auf ein AMD Athlon 2800+ System/ Core i7 X58 System mit SSD (wer Happy Hardcore/ Techno nicht mag --> Ton ausschalten)
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHY_jZApfWg



 Der Abspann ist das beste


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Januar 2014)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an  Hätte ich die Bemerkung für Rechtschreib- & Grammatikfehler nich gesehen, hätte ich dir beQuiet angestrichen ^^ Aber da wir ja beide der Spezies "Schwob" entsprechen, seh ich das eh nich so heilig 

Übrigens: Mein Arbeitgeber wurde aufgezählt. Ich bin stolz auf mich. Das musste jetzt raus


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2014)

Der Abspann wurde mittlerweile überarbeitet, die "Beta" hatte doch einiges an Rechtschreib- und Grammatikalische "Schwächen" 

Und danke für die löblichen Worte. Was man beim X58 System jetzt nicht gesehen hat, die Windows 3.11 f.W. Installation von USB auf SSD geschah in einem Augenblick. Beim Athlon 2800+ auf HDD waren es wenigstens noch bemerkbare 3 Sekunden.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Hab den Thread jetzt nicht ganz gelesen aber schau mal bei WinHistory rein. Da wurde das schon oft durchgezogen, uA. auch genau das Gegenteil,
Win Vista auf nem 486er.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Januar 2014)

@watercooled
 Vista auf einen 486er kann es nicht gewesen sein, denn XP lief nicht mal auf einen 486 weswegen man einen Pentium nehmen musste und diesen auf 6 oder 8MHz getaktet hat. 
 Meine ich mich zumindest erinnern zu können.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ja aber das konnte umgangen werden indem das System auf einem aktuellen System 
installiert wurde und dann einfach die HDD in nen alten PC gesteckt wurde? So war es doch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> DOS 6.22/ Windows 3.11 f.W. mit USB Support/ Benchmark/ ... auf ein AMD Athlon 2800+ System/ Core i7 X58 System mit SSD (wer Happy Hardcore/ Techno nicht mag --> Ton ausschalten)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Ton.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Februar 2014)

Am Samstag hab ich die Festplatte ausgebaut... leider vergessen mit zu nehmen.  Mal sehen wann ich das dazu komme, sie zu holen.


----------



## MyArt (11. Februar 2014)

Man kann es aber auch hinziehen 

Unter Oberklasse verstehe ich auch was anderes


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Februar 2014)

Es ist auf jeden Fall keine High-End-Klasse ^^ Flott ist der PC jedenfalls!


----------



## WLP-Esser (19. Februar 2014)

Hab das gleiche mit Win98SE und einem Dell Latitude D830 Lappy versucht und bin am Grafikkartentreiber und den 4Gb Ram fürs Booten im Abgesicherten Modus gescheitert.


----------

